# Duramax fuel filter



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

New fuel filter part #12633243 increased filter life of 150-200% Just thought I'd share


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

where is that from and what brand is it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

nrplowguy;766861 said:


> where is that from and what brand is it


Sorry AC DELCO p#12633243, your dealer might not have them on the shelf yet but should be able to get in a day or two
________________________________________
TSB#04-06-04-070B: Information on Improved Fuel Filter for 6.6L Duramax Diesel Engine - (Mar 2, 2009) 
Subject:
Information on Improved Fuel Filter for 6.6L Duramax™ Diesel Engine
Models:	2001-2009 Chevrolet Silverado
2003-2009 Chevrolet Kodiak
2006-2009 Chevrolet Express
2001-2009 GMC Sierra
2003-2009 GMC TopKick
2006-2009 GMC Sierra
Equipped with 6.6L Duramax™ Diesel Engine (VINs 1, 2, D, 6 - RPOs LB7, LLY, LBZ, LMM)

________________________________________
This bulletin is being revised to provide additional information to the field on fuel filter applications for the Duramax™ diesel engine. Please discard Corporate Bulletin Number 04-06-04-070A (Section 06 - Engine/Propulsion System).
________________________________________
Important: It is acceptable to use diesel fuel containing up to 5% biodiesel (B5). Higher concentration (i.e., greater than B5) biodiesel-containing fuels or the use of unmodified bio-oils blended into diesel fuel at any concentration is not recommended and could damage the fuel system and engine. Such damage would not be covered by your warranty. 
A revised fuel filter is released that will service all 2001-2009 Chevrolet and GMC C/K models and 2003-2009 Chevrolet and GMC C4500/5500 Series vehicles with the 6.6L Duramax™ Diesel. The new coalescer filter provides the following benefits / improvements over the existing dual pleat design:
• 150-200% increase in service life, depending on contaminant type
• Improved fuel system protection with some premium diesel and B5 biodiesel blends 
• Equivalent coarse water droplet removal efficiency of previous design
• Greatly improved removal of emulsified water - a major contributor to fuel system issues

Proper fuel filter servicing and the use of clean diesel fuel that is free of water or contaminants are critical for the longevity of fuel system components of a modern direct injected diesel engine. Adherence to the fuel filter change interval will help to ensure that the Duramax fuel system will be protected from contaminants and that the engine will continue to operate as designed. Purchasing fuel from a high volume fuel retailer increases the chances that the fuel is fresh and of good quality.

Parts Information

Part Number	Description
12633243 Filter Kit, Fuel (C/K & C4/5)
GM bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service of a vehicle. Properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. See your GM dealer for information on whether your vehicle may benefit from the information. WE SUPPORT VOLUNTARY TECHNICIAN CERTIFICATION


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;766762 said:


> New fuel filter part #12633243 increased filter life of 150-200% Just thought I'd share


Thanks for sharing.I didn't see this coming,probably because I haven't been to the DP lately.I wonder if the price from GM increases now exponentially with that 150-200% increase in performance?They do need as much money as possible to stay afloat.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

they are 30.xx on gmparts direct.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

got-h2o;767677 said:


> Nice, thanks!


You guys are very welcome, just trying to keep all those Duramaxs on the road (running on the road that is) . Just thought I'd beat someone to the punch


----------

